# Prime Coyote Fur ...



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

This will be my first year trapping coyotes. I'm getting set up and I have a friend who is an experienced trapper who is going to help me with my first sets. My question is when can I expect the fur to prime up? I've had several trail cameras set up for deer scouting since August 5th and I have captured over 100 pics of coyotes. Some look OK but some are still looking pretty ragged. Here are a couple of pics with the dates they were captured:

October 7th


October 10th


How do you experienced trappers decide when to start your sets? I know the season opens on the 15th but I would hate to trap anything that looks as bad as #1. Should I be waiting until Nov?

I am in Dickinson County (S Central U.P.)

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

That 1st one isn't just hairy, it's frigin sick so discount it and bury it if you catch it. The 2nd is getting pretty sale-able IMO. So, catch a couple by setting 10/15 and take a closer look. That'll tell you whether to leave'em in or pull for a little while. A darn little while though for you up there.

Down here they *WILL* be hairy caught immediately after setting the 15th but come 11/1 they'll be all sale-able and my latitude is quite a bit south of you so yours will definitely be good to go *before* 11/1.


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

I trap a couple hours northwest of you. We start the same time water trapping starts. Coyotes always look good.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll go ahead and wait a bit.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I would start 10/25. About the same as here in Kasky.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Yup.. that first one looks like it has mange.


----------



## flatbedspecial22 (Oct 16, 2015)

What are coyotes going for once prime? I try to manage the coyote population in a certain chunk of state land near me. I shoot 25+/yr. Used to have a buddy down state that would pick them up but he is out of the fur game now. I'm in traverse city.


----------

